# Two quick questions about TWRP on toro



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just installed the latest version of TWRP onto my toro and I have a few questions.

1. Any known issues with TWRP right now...such as common zips that are known not to work with it or something?

2. I pressed the middle button on the bottom (the little square with text inside) and it seems to be displaying a console display with the text "updating partition details...". Do I need to let this run for a long period of time, or can I reboot back into android?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

mathcolo said:


> 2. I pressed the middle button on the bottom (the little square with text inside) and it seems to be displaying a console display with the text "updating partition details...". Do I need to let this run for a long period of time, or can I reboot back into android?
> 
> Thanks for any responses!


I do believe that is a full screen of the terminal. If you do something (ie wipe, flash, etc) that is the default text on the screen. You don't need to wait because it isn't doing anything. Push the icon again and it'll bring the buttons back up.


----------

